
The Design of Postgres [pdf] - shrthnd
https://sfu-db.github.io/dbsystems/Papers/postgres.pdf
======
chmaynard
From the same site, another oldie-but-goodie:

[https://sfu-db.github.io/dbsystems/Papers/p377-codd.pdf](https://sfu-
db.github.io/dbsystems/Papers/p377-codd.pdf)

